# Transmision Output shaft



## Caribbean Goat (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi, my A4 GTO Output shaft is leaking, already replaced the retainer and looks like the end of the case was hit with something by the previous owner changing the seal.

Where is the best place to buy a new case or if one from a Camaro 98-02 will fit?

Thanks


----------

